# Commissar Coat and Necron hoodie up for pre-order



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

In the latest Warhammer 40k fashion and clothing news, the *Imperial Commissar Coat* and the *Necron hoodie* that won in the voting Musterbrand held a few months back are now up for pre-order.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

On the one hand, that's pretty cool. On the other it is really expensive. Especially the necron hoodie, that's way too much.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

without the necron patch the hoody kinda looks like the fashion you see in Star Trek Deep Space 9


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Haskanael I see what you mean. I'm not sure if that's an endorsement or an indictment.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

A buddy of mine might actually be getting the Commissar coat. Amazing.


----------

